# Detailing news - anachem group buy



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

check out the group buy from Anachem

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=421656



[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the input everyone on my question in relation to how we go about doing this first promotion.
> 
> So in order for this one to work, click on the link below
> 
> ...


----------

